# book reviews



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi all!

Has anyone read or heard about this book- Dogs Can Sign, Too: A Breakthrough Method for Teaching Your Dog to Communicate? I was intrigued by the title, but I've been spending a lot on dog books lately that I'm trying to get more information before purchasing my next batch.

Rod- I just purchased Merle's Door thanks to your recommendation and I am currently reading Scent of the Missing, a book about a woman in search and rescue in Texas. She describes the missions and life with a new puppy (golden retriever) who she's training in SAR. It's pretty fascinating, especially owning a dog with an incredible nose. It's also quite entertaining to read the dichotomy between the puppy at home and all her antics and the puppy at work (driven, more focused, and turning on a more mature personality).

Would love to hear what dog books you're reading and if you've read or heard anything about dogs and sign language.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

this is the book I'm just about to order, quite an eccentric character but knows his dogs 

http://www.waterstones.com/watersto...gton/carl+bass/the+wirehaired+vizsla/8105267/


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.dogwise.com/itemdetails.cfm?ID=DTB464EBK The link to Cutlture Clash ebook. I found it intelligent

OR any other ebook 
http://www.dogwise.com/ebookhome.cfm


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my favorites in audio book format. Listened to it on a I-touch as I walked the dogs through the hills and during down time at field trials.

A Dog's purpose.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/08/dogs-purpose.html

Laurita,

If you haven't read it in awhile or not since you've gotten your Vizsla, "Call of the Wild" is *the classic dog book.*Hope you enjoy "Merle's Door." You'll never look at your dog in the same way.

Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

Good suggestions, Rod. I'll add those to my list. 

Datacan- I keep seeing Culture Clash on the list of "must reads" for dog training. As I mentioned in the past, Jean Donaldson's Mine! was what got my dog and me through the resource guarding phase. I feel totally comfortable approaching and taking anything from my dog now. No trouble. Whew.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

An old thread I know, but I thought it better to open this one back up rather than create a whole new one... 

I recently read a Dog's Purpose on the recommendation (Call that constant prompting....glad he did though) of RBD and have to say had the tissue box out all the way through. ........and no... I wasn't turned on....... 

I am halfway through Merle's door (Page 233 RBD and it arrived yesterday morning... so will do a bit of a report on what I thought once finished.

But, a book I have read a few times, but not for a long while was "The Dog Whisperer" by Paul Owen. This guy has a very similar respect in terms of training as I have, so I guess it struck a chord with me. It's available on google books if anyone is interested in reading it. But it addresses a lot of the questions asked repeatedly in here. Even with the amount of time I have had living with dogs, re-reading this book has reminded me of some self disciplines I have let go on occasions and refreshed my focus on what should be occurring. 

It's more aimed at newer owners, but I think both experienced and non experienced people alike, will get a lot out of it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> But, a book I have read a few times, but not for a long while was "The Dog Whisperer" by Paul Owen. This guy has a very similar respect in terms of training as I have, so I guess it struck a chord with me. It's available on google books if anyone is interested in reading it. But it addresses a lot of the questions asked repeatedly in here. Even with the amount of time I have had living with dogs, re-reading this book has reminded me of some self disciplines I have let go on occasions and refreshed my focus on what should be occurring.
> 
> It's more aimed at newer owners, but I think both experienced and non experienced people alike, will get a lot out of it.



Funny, I have Paul Owens on video. Totally forgot. It's been years. At that time I was confrunted with a 6 month old GSD.
He was the original DOG WHISPERER. 
link http://www.raisewithpraise.com/AboutPaul.htm


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

OK, I chewed through Merle's Door in a day and a half. That should be indicative of how good it is. It really is a great read!! I would thoroughly recommend it to any V owner. 8)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

"Tissue Alert" for the book, "Merle's Door"! It IS a great read, but you WILL cry. :'(


----------

